# Beretta 3032 Inox



## E46SC3

I am thinking about buying a 3032 Inox for my wife, but have read that the 3032 has a frame cracking issue. I was wondering is this also the case for the Inox models?


----------



## denner

The Inox and wideframe 3032's are fine, heavier slide. The frame craking issue was with very early model slim frame/slide pistols. I've shot hot Fiocchi and Corbon +p's through mine and my Inox handles them just fine with no perceivable wear. Fantastic pistol. BTW, you have good taste in firearms.


----------



## Shipwreck

Actually, I would suggest going look at the Beretta Forum. This topic just came up on another forum just in the past couple of weeks (I am on so many gun forums, I can't remember which).

The Tomcat STILL has lots and lots of reports of cracked frames. The changes Beretta made have not stopped this issue or resolved it. Many people thinks its been resolved with those changes, but it apparently has not. 

I am a huge Beretta fanatic - I have 9 of them and plan to buy another Beretta next week. But the Tomcat is Beretta's headache gun. Its discussed at the Beretta Forum all the time - people wonder why its not discontinued.

I'm not saying that all of them break. However, there still are enough reports of breakage (on new ones) that it would keep me from buying one.


----------



## E46SC3

Hey thanks to the both of you for your responses ... 

@denier, how many rounds have you put through your Tomcat? Hopefully, you got one that will never crack on you!

@Shipwreck, yeah ... I thought I had read that the Tomcat might still be having issues. Guess I'll look at moving up to a .380 (Sig P238) for my wife. 

I've always been a Sig man myself.


----------



## denner

Probably not over 100 rounds or so, just to test the ammo for functioning and reliability which has been 100%, I would not pound on it as I would a range pistol, I do believe many fools treat it as such and are probably the ones with issues. If I did shoot it very often I'd change out the recoil spring often as there only $1.97 a pop. If you believe after you're research the frame will crack on the Inox and wideframe I'd advise not to buy it, but I wouldn't recommend the pistol if I believed it to be problematic after owning one and recommending it to a friend that has had no issues. I put high preference on my own experience and take internet comments with a grain of salt. I have researched the issue and have come across individuals that test very hot 32 ammo after 1000's of rounds and swear by the Tomcat Inox version in their testing, likewise, the FBI used the Tomcat to do their tests with 32 ammo. I would believe Beretta has sold millions of the Tomcats and is still selling them, and as to the percentage of those experiencing issues with cracked frames, 5%, 10%, 25%, 50%? Some believe the Tomcat to be Beretta's problem child, but I beg to differ. It's a fantastic pistol in my opinion and until it cracks I'll hold the same. The Tomcat is much more user friendly and a much safer platform in my opinion than the P238, unless you're wife is familiar with a 1911 platform, cocked and locked, or racking the slide to chamber, or resting one in the chamber and cocking the hammer, it may take a little training, but a very fine firearm.


----------



## berettatoter

E46SC3 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 3032 Inox for my wife, but have read that the 3032 has a frame cracking issue. I was wondering is this also the case for the Inox models?


They have not been that way for a loooonng time. The new model 3032 has a bigger and beefier frame than the one I had. They had fixed that even before they beefed up the slide. They are good little pistols, you would be well served having one. JMHO.


----------



## khegglie

I hope you are right Berettatoter; I picked up a late model Inox and think it has great ergos and accuracy. I dont shoot "hot" ammo and watch the frame area closely.


----------



## berettatoter

khegglie said:


> I hope you are right Berettatoter; I picked up a late model Inox and think it has great ergos and accuracy. I dont shoot "hot" ammo and watch the frame area closely.


Like I said, it will be fine. Small guns are hard for me to shoot - my Kel Tec P-3AT is hard enough for me due to large hands - but that little 3032 fills the hand nicely. It was a little "fat" for pocket carry for me, but a nice ankle holster from Beretta will do the trick well. They make them specifically for that gun.


----------



## E46SC3

Denner, you make a good point ... The 3032 is probably a better and safer platform for a beginner shooter. Also, I don't think we'll be putting hundreds of rounds through it and since I doubt she'll ever use it except for during an emergency. Guess what I can do is let her shoot my newly ordered P238 that I bought for myself first and see how she does with it.

Berettatoter, thanks for your input.

Khegglie, good luck with your 3032.


----------



## Shipwreck

U still stand by my earlier comments... I own 9 Berettas and am a HUGE Beretta nut. But even over at the Beretta Forum website, where all the Beretta fanatics are - all of us know that the tomcat should be discontinued.

No one says that 100% of them crack. But even after some attempted minor redesigns by Beretta - a good percentage of them get major cracks in the frame. Some people have their gun replaced by Beretta under warranty, and then the next *1 or 2 replacements* do it again w/i the first 1-2 range trips.

You will inevitably get some tomcat fans here that will say they like theirs. Like I said - 100% of all the tomcats do nit do this, But anyone who is interested enough in Berettas to participate in enough Beretta related topics on various forums KNOWS that this is a HUGE issue for Tomcat owners


----------



## denner

Shipwreck said:


> Some people have their gun replaced by Beretta under warranty, and then the next *1 or 2 replacements* do it again w/i the first 1-2 range trips.
> [/QU
> Shipwreck, have you ever owned one, shot one, or better yet had one with a frame cracking issue? 100 people with perceived issues can make it seem like 100,000. If it's a Berreta hater or a disgruntled consumer, it can seem like 200,000. The great majority alledging frame cracking issues are the earlier model versions, not the wide slide and Inox, those two are built like little tanks. If their cracking those models they are either abusing them with a 1000 rounds a month as primary range pistols(i.e. kids, or idiots), or shooting very, very, hot european ammunition, or lying. If you and others know better than Beretta, especially with the price of an Inox 3032 then Beretta doesn't mind producing products continually for the past decade or so that continually hurts their reputation. Doesn't sound like the Beretta I know. I would take your advice and be very concerned if "you" owned an Inox and "you" had the frame crack with the first 1 or 2 range trips. I just find that very hard to believe. As you make it seem only myself and a few others are the few lucky ones so far not to have their frame crack. I have yet to hear anyone on this forum complain of a cracked frame on the Inox, quite the opposite.


----------



## Shipwreck

I love it when someone quantifies it like that...

I don't need to own one to know to avoid it. That's a silly argument. I have been on the Beretta forum for years - this topic comes up all the time. As stated above - some people's replacements, and replacement of the replacement cracks. 

I never said "tomcat's suck" and left it at that. I never said 100% of them crack. The view that someone must actually own a problem item to ever comment on it is silly. Don't accept what I am stating. Doesn't matter to me. 

I don't wanna claim to be some type of expert. But, I've run 3 firearms forum, owned over 50 handguns since 1993, and participate on tons of forums. I pick things up. I'm always on the Beretta Forum too, since I am such a Beretta fanatic. 

My comments do not come from someone who hates Berettas. So, I have no agenda.


----------



## khegglie

I had my Inox Tomcat in my pocket when I visited the LGS today, almost traded for a NANO, but decided to hold it for now. No frame issues so far. (Born on year2009).


----------



## dolftb

*Just recieved NEW Wide Slide Black Matte version from Berretta Customer Service*

I too had a cracked frame on a early model 3032 Black born in july '04. Put 130 rounds through it and recently found the notorious crack in the frame. After a lot of reading about Berretta customer service I was a little scepticle about them fixing my issue. I was told on the phone to send it in for repair and include a letter explaining the problem. Cost me only $7.33 to ship it in the case in a flat rate envellope with tracking. After 1 week I recieved a letter confirming reciept and the repair/warranty process. After four weeks I called in to Customer Service and spoke with Nela. She was very kind and professional and said they were shipping a new Black Wide Slide version. Didn't cost me a penny ! Now THIS is was I call great service from a company that stands behind there products even though it was outside of warranty !

Makes me wonder about negative posts, perhaps being only a fraction of all the experiances people have, of which most of them are probably positive, but these positive ones more often then not dont get posted.

I am impressed with my Berretta and am VERY pleased with their customer Service Dept. THANKS NELA !!!! :smt1099

Edward.


----------



## Steve415

Bought a new 3032 blued in Feb '10. Really liked it as a pocket pistol. 2 weeks ago I couldn't get the magazine out of the handle so I field stripped it. Sure enough there was a very small crack in the right side frame above the trigger. It had around 500 rds of 71 grain ball ammo through it. I took it back to the dealer who sent it back to Beretta. I was lucky enough to have the 1+2 warranty still in effect. Had a brand new one in my pocket in less than 2 weeks. This one feels heavier, very similar to the Inox my buddy owns. I imagine this is the "wide slide" version I've seen referenced.
Hope this one won't crack!


----------



## Guilford

I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## judobaise

I too have a Tomcat S#DAA058457 I gave to my wife for her legally carry pistol. She and I both say that it is the very best for a woman that can not handle the slide on the others!! I am wondering at what serial number they improved the pistols from
cracking the frame? I have a bunch of pistols I shoot, but seldom fire the Tomcat. I usually carry this pistol when I go without
my wife!


----------



## denner

judobaise said:


> I too have a Tomcat S#DAA058457 I gave to my wife for her legally carry pistol. She and I both say that it is the very best for a woman that can not handle the slide on the others!! I am wondering at what serial number they improved the pistols from
> cracking the frame? I have a bunch of pistols I shoot, but seldom fire the Tomcat. I usually carry this pistol when I go without
> my wife!


It's not the serial number per-se, but whether it's the Inox or wideslide version that for some are having no issues. And remember, yes there are recoil springs in the 3032.


----------



## roo

I know this thread is a few months old but.... I had a Tomcat that was bought new about 6 months ago and upon firing it one day the slide failed to return to battery. After a close inspection I found a piece of metal between the bottom front of the slide and barrel close to the pivot point. It turned to be the top of the right side trigger stirrup that had broken off and become lodged there. Any way after a phone call, ups pickup at my house, and ups return several weeks later (to my neighbor) I had my same 3032 back completely free of charge. No complaints here, wonder if (the gun was the display piece) someone really yanked on the trigger with the safety on, any way, perfectly happy with the gun and Beretta's service.


----------



## 32SENF

roo said:


> I know this thread is a few months old but.... I had a Tomcat that was bought new about 6 months ago and upon firing it one day the slide failed to return to battery. After a close inspection I found a piece of metal between the bottom front of the slide and barrel close to the pivot point. It turned to be the top of the right side trigger stirrup that had broken off and become lodged there. Any way after a phone call, ups pickup at my house, and ups return several weeks later (to my neighbor) I had my same 3032 back completely free of charge. No complaints here, wonder if (the gun was the display piece) someone really yanked on the trigger with the safety on, any way, perfectly happy with the gun and Beretta's service.


Dido. Had the same experience with Beretta. They sent UPS to pick it up and delivered a new one. No Charge. Plus they sent an extra magazine. My Tomcat was seven years old.


----------



## berettatoter

I know its a small pistol, but its not like the .32 ACP is a powerhouse either. I don't get all the cracked frames.


----------



## plinker56

Had been looking for a "pocket pistol" for self defense CCW. Already own several handguns but not a p.p. Picked up a NIB 3032 alleycat at a gun sale. Was actually looking for a .380 or a small 9 originally. I had been reading all kinds of reviews on the .380 being the smallest caliber you should carry due to bullet size,stopping power etc, etc. After having run a few rounds 3 or 4 dozen thru my alleycat all I can say is I don't know where those folks got their info but I sure as heck would not want to be on the receiving end of the alleycat. It put the whammy on some water bottles, cans, milk jugs etc., all filled with water. Seems like the .32 has plenty of stopping/deterent power to me. I have read about the cracked frame issues people are having with this gun and suspect it may be the ammunition they are running through it. I will be keeping any eye on the frame just in case. I don't plan on shooting any ammo over 130 ft/lbs muzzle energy as suggested by Beretta. So far this is a great little gun. I have carried it in my front jeans pocket and coat pocket and never noticed it was there but I never forgot it was there either. This one was mfg in 2000 and does not have the wide slide, that is why I'm sticking to Berettas recomendation on ammo. Shoots great, is accurate, recoil is minimal and so far no jams of anykind. I'm a big guy with big hands and this gun fits my hand great, I also like the weight of it. This is a great thread for the 3032 tomcat/alleycat, hope to see some more feedback pro and con on this, IMO, good little gun.


----------



## 32SENF

I'm also a Tomcat enthusiast. But beware of frame cracks. I'd heard of these and thought I was safe using the recommended ammo. Mine was a 2006 and only had about 75 rounds through it. I found a picture online of a cracked frame, and there it was, right above the trigger were it connects to the trigger bar. I would never had spotted it during routine cleaning. But one day the crack would have snagged the slide.
I contacted Beretta and they replaced it with a new wide slide version. 
I seriously considered selling/trading the new gun, but couldn't settle on anything that I considered better or equal.
My only con is the availability of 32 ammo locally, but then it's not a target gun.


----------



## plinker56

32SENF you are correct about finding ammo, and it is a little pricier than I expected it would be too. Your right it is not a target gun. I will shoot it occasionally to keep in practice with it. Good feedback. How do you like the new wide slide version and is there a noticable difference in the weight and thickness of it.


----------



## 32SENF

The new 3032 wide slide matte black weighs 15.8 oz. unloaded. The slide itself weighs 5.7 oz. and is 1 1/16" wide. I believe the original weighed 14.5 oz. and was less than an inch wide. I wish I had the original to compare weights. If anyone has the old version and a scale, I'd like to know the weight of the slide. 
The only other change is a cut out on the slide to facilitate ejection and what seems like stiffer recoil springs. I now cock the hammer before racking the slide. I've heard others complain of hard trigger pull, but mine actually seems smoother and easier. 
I've put a Pearce extension grip on the clip, makes for a better handful. I like the 3032, I know most consider it under powered, but to each their own.


----------

